# Wow, What a day with the Blue Cats



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Met Garry, (texas gg) , and his dad this morning to fish for Blue Cats, on Lake Conroe. My best day catfishing EVER!!! I caught a , 47lb. 32lb. 28lb. 26lb.and 23lb. Let's say beginners luck. LOL We also caught others 5lb. to 8lb. for a total of 18 or so. What an unbelievable day of fishing. Thanks, very much Garry, for the pointers and expertise! An awesome day Catfishing of a lifetime!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow is right! Nice cats T-bone and Garry. Don't you just love those days when they are biting like they should?
RT


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy cows!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

SWEEEEEET! Man conroe is red hot for the blues.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy ****


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is one good day fishing for blue cats! WTG, texasGG, tbone, and Robert!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats and great pics TBone!

Y'all should of heard the excitement in Tbone's voice when he called me after catching those pigs today.....he was wound up! It's probably gonna be hard for him to go mess with those poor little slab crappie after landing all those big ole blues!

-LP


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

That 's awesome !! I don't think that I have ever seen a R&R cat post this good on Conroe ! Y'all keep it up ! It should only get better from here on out . Tbone ... I think that you need to have a new avatar with a big cat ! Lol


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great day out on the water with some really good company, Glen ( T-bone ) wore'em out today. Glen brought a little spinning reel along with him today. Didn't matter where I put ( hid ) that rod and reel in the boat it was gonna be the one that caught the fish. I surrounded it at one time with rods on either side, didn't matter. That little spinning reel alone accounted for about 150 pounds of fish. Glen did a great job landing some really big fish on a really small reel. We had two large fish on at the same time and our lines crossed cutting MY line allowing Glen to pull another fish in that weighed just under 50 pounds, again on the little spinning reel. He is now an official "Spinning Reel, *******". We will have to do that again soon Glen. Still waiting on Sunbeam to come aboard...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow way to go T bone, and it looks like you caught them on rod and reel, that sounds like a great day, the weather has been great to, I cant wiat till I can get back out there, I have a realy sick blue tick ******* right now and cant go. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Catching horses*

Hey T-Bone

That is one fine day of cat fishing , like fighting a freight train .
What kind of bait and how deep if you don't mind me asking .
How long did it take to catch the largest one .
Great pictures.:texasflag


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats one great catch of blues. Good going.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Was that a dream?*



Lonestar Proud said:


> Congrats and great pics TBone!
> 
> Y'all should of heard the excitement in Tbone's voice when he called me after catching those pigs today.....he was wound up! It's probably gonna be hard for him to go mess with those poor little slab crappie after landing all those big ole blues!
> 
> -LP


 ***** Woke up this morning, wondering if I really caught all those fish? LOL Forgot to mention the big'uns were CPR'd and released, but had to keep some mediums for tasty suppers. You're right Russ, I was pumped when I called! Not every day you catch hogs like that! Now, that's what fishing is all about! Thanks again Garry, and Dad. I will probably never have another day of Catfishing, that will match yesterday!I still love my Crappie. :bounce:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report, enjoyed the pics, Thanks!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome trip T-bone !!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great job Tbone!!!!!!!!

I kept telling SS that I wanted to drift for blues on conroe like he does in Lake Livingston.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Tbone , one thing that I have seen about Conroe catfishing is don't ever think that you had your best trip ever.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

GOOD LORD!!!!!! What an awesome trip. Between you guys, Jeff G, and John 3:16 those cats don't stand a chance on Conroe. WOW! 

The Tigris river is only a 1/4 mile away. Wonder what is lurking in there? Ya'll have me so pumped up about catching fish you are going to get me shot. LOL!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

tbone has been very quiet today....probably wore plumb out from reeling in those big blues yesterday and stayed in bed all day today recuperating!! LOL

-LP


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*NOT !!!*

Buying new gear, hooks, rigging, putting new rodholders on the boat, and, you guessed it ... planning my next Drift Fishing Trip. That was a total blast!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

WOW I didn't know Conroe had some fat cats, all pics I've ever seen where good eating sized cats. With this you can have a FEAST


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I could feed all of the 2 Cool folks. Everyone says with the cold and fronts, it's only gonna get better. Not sure if it could get any better than that day!!!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Catfish*

WOW!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*some very nice work.......*


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

Super Day! Great pics, good report! Thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tbone, you are going to relive that day for the rest of your life, it was awesome!
Don't let yesterday's home run stop you though, using what TexassGG showed you you can catch those big blues.
After he took me the first time I was crazy to go back, so without having drift socks I used two pair of old pants and tied a knots in the legs, worked too!

Of course dbullard replied "You might be a *******,..... if you have ever used old pants for drift socks"

A few times I have had to use store bought tilapia when I could not find anything else big enough for a good bait and it worked too, without sarcastic replies!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

When he told me the catfish team was know as "Reel ********" I thought these might be my kind of guys! The pants thing is funny, don't care who you are! Hey whatever works. Forgot to tell Garry, but I'll bet he reads this, I got some of the older (original)rod holders on line., like he had on his boat. (the older prices are much better) Those work great! Loy, thanks to you for being a good friend, and fellow fisherman!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

That pants idea is a great idea but I have to agree with dewayne on the ******* thing ! Lol


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dang T-Bone! Did you CPR them into Crisco Bay?:biggrin:


----------

